# Asus G50V aufrüsten



## MaJu1337 (6. Oktober 2010)

*Asus G50V aufrüsten*

Ich habe mir vor knapp einem Jahr das Asus G50V Notebook zugelegt und bin auch im Grunde sehr zufrieden, denn es hat sehr viele Anschlüsse und es ist von der Verarbeitungsqualität ausgezeichnet.

CPU: C2D 8400 (2,6 Ghz mit Asus Tool)
Ram: 4gb
Grafikkarte 9700m GT
HDD: 320GB + 640 GB
Sys: Win 7 prof 64 Bit

Nur ist für meinen Geschmack die Grafikkarte mittlerweile zu langsam geworden, dank MXM soll man ja sowas aber auch aufrüsten können.

Nun zur meiner Frage:

Es gibt bei Ebay die GTS 250M zu kaufen und die würde ich mir gerne zulegen,
von der Kühlung aus gibt es keine Probleme da die Grafikkarte weniger Verlustleistung hat, trotzdem mindestens doppelt so schnell ist, auch von den Ram Bausteinen gibt es keine Probleme da die Anzahl wie vorher bei der NV 9700GT auch 4 ist.

Nur habe ich gehört, dass der MXM Slot bei manchen Asus Notebooks modifiziert ist und somit die Grafikkarte nicht funktionieren würde.

  Wisst ihr da mehr, oder soll ich es einfach riskieren und die Karte bei Bedarf zurückschicken?

  MfG MaJu


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Asus G50V aufrüsten*

Da müßtest Du am besten mal in einem Asus-Forum schauen, oder bei dem Shop, der so eine Karte verkauft, fragen. mxm ist halt nicht so standardisiert wie zB PCIe bei desktop-PCs. Aber wenn Du die in D bestellst, hast Du so oder so 14 tage Rückgaberecht.



Ich frag mich aber, wie Du auf "mindestens doppelt so schnell" kommst - bist Du da sicher? ^^  Laut Notebookcheck.com (leider fehlen bei der 9700m geneue Spielebenches) hat die GTS 250 bei 3Dmark05 ca. 13-15.000 Punkte. Die 9700m 11.000. Bei 3Dm06 sind es 8000 vs. 6000. Bei 3DVantage sind es dann in der tat eher 3000 vs. 15000.  Aber diese benches sind eh schwer vergleichbar bei so unterschiedlichen Grafikgenerationen, und alle Werte bei der 250m mit Quadcores sind, also ein Teil der Werte kommt ggf. nur wegen der CPU zustande...


So ne 250m kostet Dich ja sicher um die 250-300€.


----------



## MaJu1337 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Asus G50V aufrüsten*

eine GTS 250 m kostet circa 215 € mit versand, da der artiekl eigentlich ja in Dollar bezahlt wird, der Lieferant kommt aus China und da gibt es auch eine Rückgabefrist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Asus G50V aufrüsten*

Rückgabe wird doch aber nicht nicht billig, wenn es ins Ausland geht? Paket von D nach außerhlab EU kostet schon 32€...  Und beachte die Zollkosten, die kommen noch dazu (Zoll+EU-Steuer).


----------



## MaJu1337 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Asus G50V aufrüsten*

Dann werde ich es mir noch 3 mal überlegen, oder darauf warten, dass es einen anbieter hier in der EU geben wird.

Danke an Herbboy


----------



## Psytis (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Asus G50V aufrüsten*

hier mal ein paar infos zu MXM Notebook Grafikkarte aufrüsten / austauschen - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
da wäre es mal wichtig zu erfahren welchen MXM typ du hast.
dann kannst du hier mal schaun ob du was findest MXM Upgrade Home Page


----------



## MaJu1337 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Asus G50V aufrüsten*

Hmm also meinen Typen find ich da irgendwie nicht

Aber hier mal das Bild von meiner Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psytis (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Asus G50V aufrüsten*

müsste ein Type II sein laut*** G50V gaming notebook - The Tech Report - Page 2[/URL]
da hättens auch ein paar im store MXM Store Legacy cards
aber is nicht grad billig

aber am besten frag mal hier nach http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/185
vielleicht verkauft ja asus auch ein paar restposten.


----------

